# Pigeon hunting question from UK



## Mayhem3395 (8 mo ago)

Hi, this is my first post on here. I've tried to search for the answer in the forum, but couldn't find anything. 

Same question, 2 versions:

Short version. 
How do I go about hunting pigeon, for a pie, whilst staying within the law, in England?

Longer version.
When I hit 40, I decided to try and do lots of things (40 of them) that I hadn't done before. Skydiving, flying a helicopter, running a marathon... stuff like that. One of the things I've never done is 'hunt, kill, cook, and eat' anything. Sheltered life!

Now I appreciate that it would be much easier to use an air rifle, but I want to really earn the prize, and develop an awesome skill. Otherwise, what's the point?

With that in mind I've taken up slingshot shooting. 

I've just finished going through the simple shot foundations course, which I really enjoyed and found very useful. 

I'm only hitting a can at 10m, 5 out of 10 shots at the moment, so I've got a long way to go before I'd even consider trying to hit anything alive. 

However, it would be nice to have a plan in my head. 

The laws in England seem to be super strict, even for pigeons. Lots of stuff about pest Control, land owners permission, crops and exhausting all humane possibilities first. 

As a Dad to 2 young boys, I'm trying to set a good example of staying within the law. 

Now, is this a simple as:
I own my house, therfore the land. If I plant some veggies and I say that the pigeons are destroying them, and also say that I've tried humane ways of dealing with them, but they haven't worked. Can I call this pest control, and then pop them in a pot as an 'after thought'?

Is it that simple, or have I missed the point?

Thanks for any help or advice.

Sorry its long, but that's why the 2 versions.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Firstly you need third party insurance. Secondly you HAVE to use ball ammo - steel or lead - stones and arrows are a no-go. Thirdly - you kinda have to keep it under your hat, a few too many tree huggers around who may cause issues. The law has loads of grey area's (think its kinda on purpose to allow the law's interpretation) so its best to stick as far within as poss. Also not that shots fired across public land such as roads are technically unlawful, and if your game lands on private property thats where it has to stay. Not sure many would have issues taking woodland pigeons, but you also do and don't need a general hunting licence (again grey area). Just check the game hunting and gov websites for any info you can, what birds are off-limits and season etc. - I'd also suggest getting permission from a farmer to shoot them on his land - think it would take loads of the hassle out of things...

You should be covered under the general hunting licence. Which far as I know you don' have to actually apply for in this case. But again check - they keep rewording things. Last time I read the site it was illegal to kill ants unless you were a registered pest controller - or had tried every means possible to remove them humanely.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

GL - The British Association for Shooting and Conservation


General licences are issued by government agencies to provide a legal basis for people to carry out a range of activities relating to wildlife.




basc.org.uk


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

mattwalt said:


> Last time I read the site it was illegal to kill ants unless you were a registered pest controller - or had tried every means possible to remove them humanely.


Wow seriously? This is making a mountain out of an anthill.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

The argument is all animals have the right to life... They didn't at that stage classify what those animals were - so reading between the lines. The UK often words things ambiguously to confuse or allow for situational interpretation. Makes it difficult to navigate your legal position.


----------



## Mayhem3395 (8 mo ago)

Blimey!

Thanks for the comprehensive reply. Luckily I think I have a while before I need to worry, but I'd better start chatting up some local farmers.

I tried reading the government stuff and got really confused. It is so ambiguous, it's unreal.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Where is the UK are you based?


----------



## Mayhem3395 (8 mo ago)

South, near Reading?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Ah - if you had been more SW I could have maybe put you in contact with someone. There is another member on the forum near Exeter. But obviously its ideal to be doing what you do close to home.


----------



## Mayhem3395 (8 mo ago)

Thank you anyway. 

I'll figure something out. I went to the local Air rifle range the other day and was talking to a guy who does post control at a number of local farms. I'll see if I can talk him into it when I'm good enough.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Pm me 👌🎯 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊🎯👍👌


----------



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

American here from the state of Kentucky, Southern USA. Please explain "third party insurance" to me. I'm guessing maybe liability insurance to cover any unintended damage to property or health?
Thank you and welcome to the forum from another newish member. Don


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - just incase you scare some prized bull into a ditch - or shoot some farmers tractor window etc.


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

Mayhem3395 said:


> As a Dad to 2 young boys, I'm trying to set a good example of staying within the law.


yeah show them how to be a good slave


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

@Pedroito ? - Because prison is a glamorous place to visit your dad?


----------



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

I've never eaten pigeon but would like try it, and to hear what farm meat or game animal they taste like. On the farm I grew up on, starlings and smaller birds were the big issue around the grain bins and those aren't considered food birds where I live. Dovesraided the grain bins also, but were regulated game birds that you couldn't eat if taken out of season as pests. The pigeons I'm used to seeing are city birds that create a mess, poke through trash and I'm not so sure I'd be pleased to dine on them. Of course if I pondered what game fish and free range chickens eat I'd probably prefer to eat only celery from there on lol...
Interesting to me that squirrels in England are considered pests (if I understand things correctly). Here where I live squirrels are regulated game animals that taste wonderful fried, with brown gravy and homemade biscuits. I've watched many UK pesting videos where red squirrels are taken by air gun and only seldom do I hear mentioned of the squirrels ending up in the stew pot.
I do enjoy learning the differences between cultures in matters of hunting and fishing.
Don


----------



## Mayhem3395 (8 mo ago)

Pedroito said:


> yeah show them how to be a good slave


Constructive! Thanks. 😉


----------



## Mayhem3395 (8 mo ago)

KYwisher said:


> I've never eaten pigeon but would like try it, and to hear what farm meat or game animal they taste like. On the farm I grew up on, starlings and smaller birds were the big issue around the grain bins and those aren't considered food birds where I live. Dovesraided the grain bins also, but were regulated game birds that you couldn't eat if taken out of season as pests. The pigeons I'm used to seeing are city birds that create a mess, poke through trash and I'm not so sure I'd be pleased to dine on them. Of course if I pondered what game fish and free range chickens eat I'd probably prefer to eat only celery from there on lol...
> Interesting to me that squirrels in England are considered pests (if I understand things correctly). Here where I live squirrels are regulated game animals that taste wonderful fried, with brown gravy and homemade biscuits. I've watched many UK pesting videos where red squirrels are taken by air gun and only seldom do I hear mentioned of the squirrels ending up in the stew pot.
> I do enjoy learning the differences between cultures in matters of hunting and fishing.
> Don


I've had pigeon cooked for me before, and it was lovely.

I'm also trying to encourage and inspire the kids too. They love seeing the squirrels, not sure how they would feel knowing that I killed one.

Pigeons I could get away with.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

There were a few foraging show in the UK where guys were advocating squirrels be used for their meat commercially. Think grey's are an invasive species. 
There are some specific laws to taking rabbits in the UK - time of day etc. 
The only thing I'd be cautious about hunting in the UK is to be sure you're on as far the right side of the law as possible. You're as guilty as the policeman who catches you deems you to be and in the wrong scenario you could face jail time and at very least a costly legal battle. Its the same as UK knife carry - heard some horror stories of guys getting into serious costly trouble carrying SAK knives which are totally legal carry. But if your reasoning isn't great and that cop is having a bad day...


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Its funny - we've always been very open about food origins - and I've even hunted and fed the family off the spoils. But the day I asked my daughter where she thought milk came from and literally got the Tesco's answer - I was mortified, we were 'that' family... Think its awesome to be taking this approach and potentially teaching a new generation - its shocking how far removed the average Brit is from where, and what food is...


----------



## Mayhem3395 (8 mo ago)

We've Also been very honest about the food, but we have pet rats, so hunting rats or squirrels is just too far! Although I did show them a video of gamekeeper john making squirrel fajitas. They enjoyed that. 😉


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Guys squirrel is the close


Mayhem3395 said:


> We've Also been very honest about the food, but we have pet rats, so murdering rats or squirrels is just too far! Although I did show them a video of gamekeeper john making squirrel fajitas. They enjoyed that. 😉


Never use the m word 😮 buddy. Always hunt or trapping then dispatch. Its really really easy for other children and adults to make your kids feel guilty for hunting. They are exited and want to tell others what they have been upto with dad and they repeat we where murdering rats and squirrels and the kids not raised around this kinda lifestyle go oh no your a murderer poor little squirrel. 👎 Stick with hunt trap and that and you will be surprised how the same people that would have called you a murderer now go oh wow you hunted and trapped them pests 🤯🤣🎯👍👊 and as for squirrel either slow cooked for in a pie or if you are doing a curry or wraps or that 120% recommend cooking in a oven bag basically cooks in its own juices and is really tender. Lamb is the closest taste I would say to squirrel 👍👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

mattwalt said:


> The argument is all animals have the right to life... They didn't at that stage classify what those animals were - so reading between the lines. The UK often words things ambiguously to confuse or allow for situational interpretation. Makes it difficult to navigate your legal position.


The same thing happens in Spain with a multitude of things, ambiguous laws that ultimately depend on how the policeman who surprises you interprets the situation.

And since that policeman had an quarrel that day with his wife, you go home with a fine lol


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Booral121 said:


> Guys squirrel is the close
> 
> Never use the m word 😮 buddy. Always hunt or trapping then dispatch. Its really really easy for other children and adults to make your kids feel guilty for hunting. They are exited and want to tell others what they have been upto with dad and they repeat we where murdering rats and squirrels and the kids not raised around this kinda lifestyle go oh no your a murderer poor little squirrel. 👎 Stick with hunt trap and that and you will be surprised how the same people that would have called you a murderer now go oh wow you hunted and trapped them pests 🤯🤣🎯👍👊 and as for squirrel either slow cooked for in a pie or if you are doing a curry or wraps or that 120% recommend cooking in a oven bag basically cooks in its own juices and is really tender. Lamb is the closest taste I would say to squirrel 👍👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯


I've never eaten squirrel, but if you say it tastes similar lamb, maybe I should catch one and eat it lol


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Rb1984 said:


> I've never eaten squirrel, but if you say it tastes similar lamb, maybe I should catch one and eat it lo


Just gotta cook them slow there really tuff.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Booral121 said:


> Guys squirrel is the close
> 
> Never use the m word 😮 buddy. Always hunt or trapping then dispatch. Its really really easy for other children and adults to make your kids feel guilty for hunting. They are exited and want to tell others what they have been upto with dad and they repeat we where murdering rats and squirrels and the kids not raised around this kinda lifestyle go oh no your a murderer poor little squirrel. 👎 Stick with hunt trap and that and you will be surprised how the same people that would have called you a murderer now go oh wow you hunted and trapped them pests 🤯🤣🎯👍👊 and as for squirrel either slow cooked for in a pie or if you are doing a curry or wraps or that 120% recommend cooking in a oven bag basically cooks in its own juices and is really tender. Lamb is the closest taste I would say to squirrel 👍👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯


This question may seem stupid to you but I'm not a hunter and I have no idea:

When you hunt squirrels, for example in a wooded area but not too far from a city, do you do some analysis to it before eating it to rule out that it does not have some parasitic, disease or similar?

Greetings🎯🐿


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Rb1984 said:


> This question may seem stupid to you but I'm not a hunter and I have no idea:
> 
> When you hunt squirrels, for example in a wooded area but not too far from a city, do you do some analysis to it before eating it to rule out that it does not have some parasitic, disease or similar?
> 
> Greetings🎯🐿


Buddy there always covered in flies and such like there wee stinkers 🤣🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👊👍


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

I think that some hunters here do analyzes on some rabbits from certain areas in case they may have Myxomatosis or some other disease, but I don't know to what extent it is economically profitable to do analyzes since they are small animals... and in the end you maybe end up paying more money than if you buy it from a farm🤷🏼‍♂️ No idea mate lol🎯🏄🚀🤠😎


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Rb1984 said:


> I think that some hunters here do analyzes on some rabbits from certain areas in case they may have Myxomatosis or some other disease, but I don't know to what extent it is economically profitable to do analyzes since they are small animals... and in the end you maybe end up paying more money than if you buy it from a farm🤷🏼‍♂️ No idea mate lol🎯🏄🚀🤠😎


Mate you only pay for shooting game birds and such not vermin. And you can spot maxi a mile away even in the really really earlier stages as soon as you go to gut it you can spot the disease. Like every Saturday through the winter we shot between 150_300 pheasants on my dad's shoot and all they birds are reared by us so we know they are clean and healthy. We clean and butcher all our deer n birds ourselves and being honest over the 25 year my old man's owned the shoot there has only been one incedint and it was due to buying chicks on rather than incubating his own. Had alot of of maxi in different areas on different land and such but your there to do a service anyway so it's no big deal really they just get incinerated or buried rather than eaten 👊🎯👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👌


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Ok mate👍🏼👍🏼. This summer I would like to do the same as the OP, catch and cook and eat something and I hope it will be healthy lol. 

What I would most like to do is hunt a boar with the bow but that is more complicated haha.

Greetings mate.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Rb1984 said:


> Ok mate👍🏼👍🏼. This summer I would like to do the same as the OP, catch and cook and eat something and I hope it will be healthy lol.
> 
> What I would most like to do is hunt a boar with the bow but that is more complicated haha.
> 
> Greetings mate.


Hmm 🐗 you say eh 🤔 🎯
Give me a minute 😜🤣🤣🎯👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊👍


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Booral121 said:


> Hmm 🐗 you say eh 🤔 🎯
> Give me a minute 😜🤣🤣🎯👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊👍


Awesome mate 😂👍🏼👍🏼 good stuff. I also have pending to shoot darts and arrows with the slingshot. (And try to fish too). I think I'll wear a glove when I do it.

Do you hunt with the arrows and the slingshot?

I have a 60 pound compound bow but I haven't hunted anything with it yet... at the moment😏🕵🏼‍♂️


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Rb1984 said:


> Awesome mate 😂👍🏼👍🏼 good stuff. I also have pending to shoot darts and arrows with the slingshot. (And try to fish too). I think I'll wear a glove when I do it.
> 
> Do you hunt with the arrows and the slingshot?
> 
> I have a 60 pound compound bow but I haven't hunted anything with it yet... at the moment😏🕵🏼‍♂️


No I don't hunt with the arrows buddy just made them simply because I was bored 🤣🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿. But I do fish with the slingshot and 8.7mm steels 🎣🎯 the water can't be any deeper than like 18inches. But yeah 🎯🎣


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Booral121 said:


> No I don't hunt with the arrows buddy just made them simply because I was bored 🤣🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿. But I do fish with the slingshot and 8.7mm steels 🎣🎯 the water can't be any deeper than like 18inches. But yeah 🎯🎣


Very interesting. Do you catch them from the water with a net after they are dead?

I have seen that they sell a slingshot fishing kit with a reel and line. I have been. thinking of buying it but I want to try many things and I have little money lol.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Rb1984 said:


> Very interesting. Do you catch them from the water with a net after they are dead?
> 
> I have seen that they sell a slingshot fishing kit with a reel and line. I have been. thinking of buying it but I want to try many things and I have little money lol.


The river is only about 15-20 feet wide. We usually just use a branch or that or if we have to which has only happened once walk in for it 🎯 my old dad eats them like scooby snacks 🤣🎯🎣


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

this how a tackle them


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Booral121 said:


> The river is only about 15-20 feet wide. We usually just use a branch or that or if we have to which has only happened once walk in for it 🎯 my old dad eats them like scooby snacks 🤣🎯🎣


I definetely have to try this.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm in bed but I feel like putting on my shoes and going out to shoot something lol (to eat) but I'd only find a rat nearby 😒 and hopefully. 

(It must be very crazy to catch a rat and prepare it in the oven and eat it😂😳how many diseases could you catch at the same time?)


----------



## Mayhem3395 (8 mo ago)

Booral121 said:


> Guys squirrel is the close
> 
> Never use the m word 😮 buddy. Always hunt or trapping then dispatch.


Roger that on the 'M' word.

Newbie mistake/public forum/bad sense of humour on my part. Posts edited!

Thanks for the advice. 💪


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Mayhem3395 said:


> Roger that on the 'M' word.
> 
> Newbie mistake/public forum/bad sense of humour on my part. Posts edited!
> 
> Thanks for the advice. 💪


Have your fill on here with MURDER!!! 😂 I Just ment when out the kids buddy. 💙👊🎯 This is a point out of things I have noticed done and used by the way I'm not saying you have to stick by these rules or that mind buddy 💙👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌


----------



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

Mattwalt the distance from food source to table is likewise far removed from most folks here in the USA too. I was a hunter all my early life and understood the relationship of creature to table. Truthfully , when I would send an animal to market or harvest a wild creature I'd say a quiet prayer asking forgiveness and offering thanks for the sustenance. To most consumers these days meat starts out in a styrofoam tray wrapped in plastic, and the creature parts contained within are given little thought except for meal prep and taste. I too am an animal lover but by birth and nature a carnivore. Quite the conundrum.
Mattwalt could you share here just what an SAK knife is please? I don't recall the term. I have read of strict laws in the UK about knives and of course guns. Especially carrying of either as one goes about daily business. I guess an SAK may be a fixed blade hunting or skinning knife(?). For decades I've carried both on a daily basis. Nothing large. My favorite Victorinox Swiss Army Knife and a 2 inch barrel five shot Ruger SP101. The Swiss Army Knife gets daily use. I like the stainless steel construction and don't mind the more frequent sharpening needed than would be with a high carbon steel instrument. My Ruger just rides there securely awaiting a hopefully-never-needed use. Like the fire extinguisher in the kitchen.
Thank you for your thoughts and reply. I appreciate every bit of education I ever receive.
Don


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

SAK = Swiss Army Knife - these days its usually a Victorinox.


----------



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

I've carried an SAK then since age 11. Daddy got me one because I loved his and wanted to be like my "bestest buddy". About the most used tool(s) I have ever owned! Victorinox has always been my favorite make. I never warmed up to the Wenger make myself but I'd imagine they are great too. Thanks for the clarification Mattwalt. Don


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Wenger was bought out by Victorinox a couple of years back. Some of the Wenger models live on under Victorinox. Though like you the V co. ones have been my first choice. 
I think that an SAK was my first real knife (a Spartan) - and its been a go-to for years. Almost always have one on me.


----------



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

I too feel a bit naked without my SAK. Something about the beautiful red scales and that inlaid shield that just speaks to quality. And I didn't know that Wenger was absorbed into the Victorinox family. Thanks for the information!. Don.


----------

